# Large pimples



## Neoflyte (Aug 21, 2010)

My 2.5 year old female has developed oversized, white head, pimple looking things on her underside and chest. Maybe 10 of them. Wondering if anyone has ever seen this thing before?


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Kian is 1.5 years and he has had somehting similar on his chest/belly and inner thighs.
When this happens we use a medicated shampoo on him (as recommended by the vet). 
He broke out sunday and the rash turned into what looks like whitehead acne. We have bathed him and it seems to have calmed down.
If it does not get better we will take him to the vet for a check up.


----------



## Neoflyte (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks for the response. Both my V's have developed minor white head/pimply rashes from swining in the lakes at our local 455 acre dog run. Same with my first V. Crummy water, but nothing near life threatening. My habit is to bath them after each trip and that pretty much does the trick/no more rashes seen. 

This is a different sort of thing. These are few, spread apart and much larger pimples. I'm going to put Benedryl cream on them and see if that reduces or eliminates the problem.


----------

